# Enabling Hill Hold Control - VW EOS MY 2009



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

Can i enable the Hill Hold Control on my 09 EOS ? 

Thanks  

Vehicle Auto scan.. 

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 (x64) 
Data version: 20100630 

Wednesday,14,July,2010,21:13:53:46627 

Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 26 42 44 46 52 56 62 63 72 

VIN: WVWZZZ1FZ9V00xxxx Mileage: 41560km/25824miles 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
63-Entry Assist,D -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CAV) Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 03C 906 027 F HW: 03C 906 027 F 
Component: MED17.5.5 G 3093 
Revision: L1H05--- Serial number: VWX7Z0H33Nxxxx 
Coding: 0000072 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 246921679EB3 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0104 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 563B6008092200FB6A0E06E4901C00807000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 74C911276ED3 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BC HW: 5K0 907 044 BC 
Component: Climatronic H14 0608 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00024 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 6DFF04430DF9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000008359184 
Coding: B1848F0700041500470A00000F00000000195D033200012C000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 71C7183311C1 

Part No: 1Q2 955 119 A 
Component: Wischer 280408 022 0501 
Coding: 00038805 
Shop #: WSC 00020 

1 Fault Found: 
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110111 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 76 
Mileage: 40419 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2005.09.13 
Time: 31:63:63 

Freeze Frame: 
OFF 
Voltage: 12.10 V 
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1K0-919-475.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 919 475 D HW: 1K0 919 475 D 
Component: PARKHILFE 005 1406 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 0 263 004 291 
Coding: 101001 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 334BD23B2B5D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1Q0-959-655.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 655 A HW: 1Q0 959 655 A 
Component: 6P Airbag VW8C 0180 
Revision: 92010018 Serial number: 003B3003KVYJ 
Coding: 0013904 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3A55FF1F0C37 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BS HW: 1K0 953 549 BS 
Component: J0527 051 0101 
Coding: 0002021 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 8429C1E7BE73 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H33NT94P 
Coding: 0019103 
Shop #: WSC 00020 294 74796 
VCID: F0C19D379ACB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0202 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 2700K083070334 
Coding: E9A07F260402025001 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 354FEC232529 

2 Faults Found: 
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 101 
Mileage: 39245 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 10:55:38 

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 172 
Reset counter: 101 
Mileage: 39245 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 10:55:43 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 920 874 HW: 1Q0 920 874 
Component: IMMO VDD 2216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0H33NT94P 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: F0C19D379ACB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 26: Auto Roof Labels: 1Q0-959-255.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 255 D HW: 1Q0 959 255 D 
Component: Verdecksteuergeraet 0824 
Revision: 0033100M Serial number: 081140205 
Coding: 0655366 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3957E0130931 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 701 E HW: 1Q0 959 701 E 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1212 
Coding: 0000693 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 364DEB2F382F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 C 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 2301 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 2A75CF5FFC97 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT 
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 80908A000186087F080484056008DE0380FC00 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 832BC2FBBB7D 

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 702 E HW: 1Q0 959 702 E 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1212 
Coding: 0000948 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3753E62B3F25 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA 
Component: Radio RCD310 012 0028 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2H5291784 
Coding: 0500040004 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 65EF7C63D509 

1 Fault Found: 
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 61 
Mileage: 41569 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2000.00.00 
Time: 21:01:26 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 703 A HW: 1Q0 959 703 A 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544 
VCID: 3449D1272E53 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 63: Entry Assist,D Labels: 1Q0-959-790.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 790 A HW: 1Q0 959 790 A 
Component: J572 EASYENTRY FS 0603 
Revision: 00H02000 Serial number: 5DS008646-01-- 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000 
VCID: 3A55FF1F0C37 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 1Q0 959 704 A HW: 1Q0 959 704 A 
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1301 
Coding: 0000128 
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 1012544 
VCID: 354FEC232529 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Straight question, straight answer: No.


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Why?

Here is an compilation of coding of 03 modules of Octavia's Facelift:

11 3B 40 1C 09 22 00 FD 88 0E 02 E6 90 1E 00 41 31 00 00 1.8 TSI DSG with HHC 1K0 907 379 AJ
11 3B 40 1C 09 22 00 00 88 0E 02 E5 90 1E 00 41 A9 00 1.8 TSI DSG without HHC 1K0 907 379 AP
14 3B 60 1C 09 25 00 FC 28 0B 06 E9 90 1D 00 42 34 08 00 RS 2.0 TDI DSG without HHC 1K0 907 379 AS
11 3B 20 1C 09 22 00 00 88 0E 04 E6 90 20 00 40 2C 00 1.6 MPI without HHC 1K0 907 379 AD
11 3B 40 1C 09 29 00 FB 88 14 02 E7 90 19 00 42 30 00 00 2.0 TDI without HHC 1K0 907 379 AH


----------



## golfmkv89 (Dec 6, 2007)

Enriquez said:


> Why?
> 
> Here is an compilation of coding of 03 modules of Octavia's Facelift:
> 
> ...


many thanks for that.. so it may be a matter of coding


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

updated:

11 3B 40 1C 09 22 00 FD 88 0E 02 E6 90 1E 00 41 31 00 00 1.8 TSI DSG with HHC 1K0 907 379 AJ
11 3B 20 1C 09 23 00 FA 88 13 04 E5 90 22 00 41 6D 00 1,9 TDI with HHC 1K0 907 379 AE
11 3B 40 1C 09 29 00 FC 88 0E 02 ED 90 1A 00 41 31 00 00 1,8 TSI with DSG i HHC 1K0 907 379 AJ
11 3B 40 1C 09 22 00 00 88 0E 02 E5 90 1E 00 41 A9 00 1.8 TSI DSG without HHC 1K0 907 379 AP
14 3B 60 1C 09 25 00 FC 28 0B 06 E9 90 1D 00 42 34 08 00 RS 2.0 TDI DSG without HHC 1K0 907 379 AS
11 3B 20 1C 09 22 00 00 88 0E 04 E6 90 20 00 40 2C 00 1.6 MPI without HHC 1K0 907 379 AD
11 3B 40 1C 09 29 00 FB 88 14 02 E7 90 19 00 42 30 00 00 2.0 TDI without HHC 1K0 907 379 AH
11 3B 20 1C 09 22 00 02 88 0E 04 E5 90 1B 00 41 30 00 00 1,9 TDI without HHC 1K0 907 379 AS
11 3B 20 1C 09 2A 00 FD 88 0F 04 E5 90 1D 00 41 68 00 1,9 TDI without HHC 1K0 907 379 AD


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Coming back to this topic, we did a little investigation of a coding in ABS module.
In this picture, You can find a compilation of coding in different cars, sorted by the engine and manual/auto transmission.

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/978/hhcs.jpg

All of them are Skoda Octavia's 
As You can see, some of bytes are the same for all the cars, some of them the same for the same engine.

We compared the bytes that are different in this table. Green values of the bytes means this coding is applicable for the particular car with HHC. 

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_Pl-k3R9Jw9A/TTW1Kzn2oTI/AAAAAAAAAB0/21Me9M8VrFk/s640/New Picture.jpg

In the byte 16 bit 2 in cars with active TPMS the value is increased with 4, but even there is no clear conclusion.

Unfortunately, we didn't founs any byte, which is characteristic for HHC (HHA), but maybe there is a matter to compare more than 10 cars, especially with this option activated.

To be clear this is concerning the modules 1K0 907 397 with the ending letters as in the table above.

Going to the adaptation menu, in channel 58, there is possible to adapt behaviour of HHC system, but this adaptation is unavailable until correct coding will be applied in the coding section, to make it adaptable. 

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Pl-k3R9Jw9A/TTW6CgZO7hI/AAAAAAAAAB8/v-J3VkA9mrw/s800/New Picture (1).jpg

I'm almost ready to take a risk and try to enable/distable byte by byte to find coding which allowing me HHC adaptation, but before I need to know if this is only the way and what is the risk of destroying the ABS module. I suppose, there is only the risk of doing adaptations afterwards.

Dana, could You give me Your advice here please?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We do know how to enable the feature now, but it will only work on those modules which have the necessary hardware for it - not all of them do. 

Feel free to post an Auto-Scan from your car and I'll have a look if it actually supports HHC or not.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Theresias, thanks for prompt reply.
Below is my autoscan - I did it a month ago, but no hardware changes. Is it only matter of coding or something else?

Monday,20,December,2010,17:49:12:24735
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56

VIN: TMBDA21Z19C006327 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-033-BGU.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 033 KB
Component: BSE S71 1.6 2VG 2228 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0004071
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 69F772AF39FF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B201C09220000880E04E6902000402C00
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 74C913DB6E3D

2 Faults Found:
01487 - System Function Test 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 27211 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.19
Time: 17:19:43

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 2
Count: 12800
Count: 321
Count: 51968
Count: 256
Count: 0
Count: 0

01486 - System Function Test Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 74
Mileage: 27211 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.19
Time: 17:17:37

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 2
Count: 12800
Count: 320
Count: 51712
Count: 65024
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 820 047 H HW: 3T0 820 047 H
Component: Climatic 130 0203 
Revision: 00004001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_SK35.rod
VCID: 3449D3DB2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 H HW: 1K0 937 087 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0573 
Revision: 00103 AC 
Coding: 46180AB880250C904008008105008960052933AE415989605C0C40000000
Shop #: WSC 21000 456 72198
VCID: 364DE9D338C1

Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 18020 22 0601 
Coding: 00D7B7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66640902711765
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: FEDDB1F3D071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q2 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2B3D3 
Coding: 0020786
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3D5FF6FF1DF7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000534
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 7AD53DE34C59

Part No: 3T0 959 537 
Component: E221__MFL-URO H07 0012 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 803 B HW: 1Z0 920 803 B
Component: KOMBI H20 0107 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110900
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 334BD0C72BB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K091300546
Coding: E9A01F06000202001302
Shop #: WSC 20770 456 11512
VCID: 3753E4D73FCB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 803 B HW: 1Z0 920 803 B
Component: IMMO H20 0107 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 334BD0C72BB3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 M HW: 1T0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 41A78A0F610F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.067 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 347 116111
VCID: 354FEEDF25C7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 M HW: 1T0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2003 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 42A585036409

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 F HW: 1Z0 035 161 F
Component: SWING 006 0039 
Revision: 0H001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z2I8214206
Coding: 080002000001
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3147DACFD1AF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Theresias,

What hardware do You mean?
I suppose, the inclination sensor should be built in the ABS module. Am I right?
The modules in the attached table are the same common part number following with 1K0 907 397 with different endings. What is the key to know which one supports HHC?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Both of these cars have the 1K0-907-379-AD ABS/ESP unit which does NOT have the necessary Sensor Unit (G419) to get HHC to work. So if you want that function you would need to replace the ABS/ESP unit and eventually add the necessary sensor unit as well. The key to understanding which support the feature and which do not is the parts catalog.

http://www.partslink24.com


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

In case I will add the sensor independently, do the adaptation channel 58 will become available?


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Is this G419 somehow visible on the Auto Scan?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

No, you would need to replace the ABS/ESP module AND have to retrofit the sensor. Don't think anybody has done it yet, so this is strictly theoretical. The sensor itself will not get you anywhere - that I am certain. Based on the prices for the parts and the necessary work involved here, I wouldn't consider this feature being worth that kind of money - even considering prices for used parts.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

... but what is the difference in coding - which byte to mark to enable channel 58 adaptation active ?


----------



## alex212 (Apr 9, 2011)

What about module 1K0907379BD?
Coding: 11 3B 20 1C 0A 28 00 FB 88 0C 04 E7 50 1D 00 40 30 00 00 No HHC


----------



## neosten (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

Does the 1K0 907 379 AM from a Seat Leon 2009 would work?

Regards,

neosten


----------



## dave999z (Apr 25, 2010)

Theresias said:


> Feel free to post an Auto-Scan from your car and I'll have a look if it actually supports HHC or not.


Theresias, would you mind taking a look at the autoscan (pasted below) from my 2010 GTI and letting me know whether I could enable hill hold on this car? Thanks in advance!




Sunday,22,May,2011,18:57:10:14199
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWGD7AJ8AW404486 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70C102801A33

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AH HW: 1K0 907 379 AH
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492200FE880F06EC921F0041300800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13AA07243

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF33946551

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 6F180A1E90252AC48088008560000D0441050086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 09415 444 13982
VCID: 354FF39425D1

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 22041 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R005XXV 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FFA409C9

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--00056W0300

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME13660253ZZZJ

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME07267352ZZZQ

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME1E535A5CZZZ3

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME1E2B5379ZZZ1

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME270D4F20ZZZJ

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0D1E4F20ZZZQ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000532
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D13AA07243

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 H HW: 5K6 920 970 H
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957FFA409C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 200410F2000926
Coding: E9817F07500612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69F76FE439E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF590E8BCEF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667981084 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 266D24D8E877

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8107143
Coding: 040500000000008100
Shop #: WSC 12345 444 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B3DCC9B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C784D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C784D1B9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109084610
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1_VW36.rod
VCID: E7F3E9DCAFFD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3245C888D4BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CE902EAB

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8107143
Coding: 040500000000008100
Shop #: WSC 12345 444 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B3DCC9B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449CE902EAB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018704
Shop #: WSC 09415 444 13982
VCID: 354FF39425D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF39425D1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668229600
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 12345 444 00000
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245C888D4BF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Have one question. Thinking about to upgrate my car to this. Fortunatelly ABS unit is not expensive, also ESP Duo Sensor. But confusing me one think.'

Which p/n have to be ?

ABS Pump have 2 - one is on controler , and other is on the pump cover


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm... If I have a ABS pump with HHC and the multi-sensor from a 4Motion Golf, can I use it in FWD Golf?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Check the Parts catalog for compatiblity.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

One more question. Did HHi is available only in manual trans or its also in DSG ?


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

in DSG as well


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Thx.


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

what I have noticed is that Hill Hold ABS modules do have 19bytes and non Hill Hold only display 18 bytes. maybe that is the clue to help identify the ones who can have the feature activated


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As mentioned above, the parts catalog is pretty clear about compatibility. Just determining based on the coding length doesn't work.  We do have a nice list in the 1K-03.LBL file in your /VCDS/Labels/ folder...


----------



## Molas (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi everybody! I'm new in this place and I know it's been a long time since last post, but I'm really interested in this mod. After a few weeks searching, reading and many hours at Etka and ElsaWin I think that it can be done, but maybe someone here can give a gelping hand with some small details.

First of all, my car is a MY 2007 VW Eos (Europe) with 1K0 907 379 AC unit. 

The PR code correspondent to the hill hold is UG1. So, we can see at Etka that the module comes with the hydraulic unit and the part number is 1K0614517AC. We also need the multiple sensor 7H0907652A replaced by 7P0907652.

Up to this point everything is pretty clear, but there is always a 'but'! The pinout. Watching diagrams at ElsaWin I think that modifying the pinout and coding the ESP it will work, but I'm not sure 100%. I can get the parts at a really reasonable cost and I think this mod is worth.

If you think it can be done we can talk about pineout (there are a couple of wires which I don't know what to do with them). This mod is also valid for many models (Golf, Octavia, A3, Leon...) and I promise many pics if I get to work with this.

Thanks in advance!


----------

